# Covid Exposure Question



## MommaLynn (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi All,
We have friends that were due to spend the weekend with us. Friend just told me her daughter who lives with them is Covid + with symptoms.
I asked if they would test before they come and they said they will not test, but if they don't feel well they would not come.
They are anti-Covid fax which is their right but I thought a test would be a good idea before spending 3 days with them.
Am I being overly cautious for wanting to reschedule the visit?


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2022)

MommaLynn said:


> Hi All,
> We have friends that were due to spend the weekend with us. Friend just told me her daughter who lives with them is Covid + with symptoms.
> I asked if they would test before they come and they said they will not test, but if they don't feel well they would not come.
> They are anti-Covid fax which is their right but I thought a test would be a good idea before spending 3 days with them.
> Am I being overly cautious for wanting to reschedule the visit?


Since the Covid test is only 46% reliable, I wouldn't put too much emphasis on it.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 20, 2022)

I would NOT have any visitors who have been recently exposed to Covid....especially if they think Covid is a hoax.  Let them contend with this illness without exposing you.  If they were Real friends and responsible people, they would Not be taking a chance on exposing others.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 20, 2022)

Can you postpone the visit for a couple of weeks? 
Perhaps plead a sudden attack of food poisoning?


----------



## MommaLynn (Jul 20, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I would NOT have any visitors who have been recently exposed to Covid....especially if they think Covid is a hoax.  Let them contend with this illness without exposing you.  If they were Real friends and responsible people, they would Not be taking a chance on exposing others.


Thanks for your input Don. Yes, they are from that camp that believes this is a 'plandemic'. Therefore we never get into political discussions. Nevertheless, I think it is best to reschedule. I believe they will understand.


----------



## MommaLynn (Jul 20, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Can you postpone the visit for a couple of weeks?
> Perhaps plead a sudden attack of food poisoning?


Yes, Warrigal. I think it's best to reschedule. I don't want to risk me or my family getting sick, should be a fair enough reason.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 20, 2022)

Feeling good is probably as accurate as a test.

None the less expositing yourself to these people does carry some risk of Covid, more than if there was no Covid in their home.  Hard to say how much risk.

I would probably go ahead with the visit, but then I am not very cautious.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 20, 2022)

MommaLynn said:


> Hi All,
> We have friends that were due to spend the weekend with us. Friend just told me her daughter who lives with them is Covid + with symptoms.
> I asked if they would test before they come and they said they will not test, but if they don't feel well they would not come.
> They are anti-Covid fax which is their right but I thought a test would be a good idea before spending 3 days with them.
> Am I being overly cautious for wanting to reschedule the visit?


I don't think you are being overly cautious at all.  The latest variant of Covid is rampant.  Even though I'm double vaxxed and boosted and don't go out in crowds very often, I just got over a mild version, and even the low-grade fever and congestion were not pleasant.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 20, 2022)

MommaLynn said:


> Hi All,
> We have friends that were due to spend the weekend with us. Friend just told me her daughter who lives with them is Covid + with symptoms.
> I asked if they would test before they come and they said they will not test, but if they don't feel well they would not come.
> They are anti-Covid fax which is their right but I thought a test would be a good idea before spending 3 days with them.
> Am I being overly cautious for wanting to reschedule the visit?


It's overly cautious to re-schedule in many opinions,  but with what you know and don't know, may be best to keep peace.

Others simply take,  for years,  one olive leaf capsule daily, and have not gotten sick nor been even ever concerned with getting sick at all.

It may be also that their diet is better than most, healthy, not unhealthy,  so that's another hope to find out about - the preventions that work simply always,  and without any concern nor any side effects.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 20, 2022)

Reschedule. regardless of if it is covid,  I don't want to be exposed to colds, flu or a stomach virus. That is the best thing to do for everyone concerned.  I don't think anyone wants to get sick or pass a bug on to others.  Just common sense.  Yes, I am vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 20, 2022)

It’s inconsiderate of them not to test. At this age I don’t want to be exposed to any kind of illness so I would reschedule.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2022)

I would definitely have them postpone the visit. At least they did have the decency to warn you, but why not test?  They sound like a high risk to be carrying the disease, even if they don't feel sick.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 21, 2022)

If you are uncomfortable having these people over because of their potential exposure by all means reschedule the visit.  I don't think you are being overly cautious.  Your home is your castle.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> It’s inconsiderate of them not to test. At this age I don’t want to be exposed to any kind of illness so I would reschedule.


I agree.


----------



## Skyking (Jul 26, 2022)

MommaLynn said:


> Hi All,
> We have friends that were due to spend the weekend with us. Friend just told me her daughter who lives with them is Covid + with symptoms.
> I asked if they would test before they come and they said they will not test, but if they don't feel well they would not come.
> They are anti-Covid fax which is their right but I thought a test would be a good idea before spending 3 days with them.
> Am I being overly cautious for wanting to reschedule the visit?


Nope! You are spot on to ask for a test, in fact, you shouldn't even have to ask.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 26, 2022)

Personally I wouldn’t want anyone in my home who are anti vax “hoax” believers regardless if they were willing to test or not. To me this is one of those “finding out who your friends really are” situations. Sadly, seem to come up too often these days.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 26, 2022)

You are wise to do whatever you can to protect your family!  I've posted many times here about how Covid19 ravaged my extended family, despite shots and masking.  It took me months to recover - all because my granddaughter thought she just had an allergy problem.  If those folks can't wait to see you, their status as 'friends' is questionable, in my opinion.  Stay safe!


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Personally I wouldn’t want anyone in my home who are anti vax “hoax” believers regardless if they were willing to test or not. To me this is one of those “finding out who your friends really are” situations. Sadly, seem to come up too often these days.


There is a wide range of mindsets from _"Vaccinations are 100% protection_ to "_Covid is a hoax."_
Covid is not a hoax; but the seriousness & the mortality rates are grossly exaggerated to create fear & sell vaccines & drugs.  The same thing is starting now with Monkeypox.  This is financially necessary to make up for waning interest in another useless vaccine - the flu shot.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> There is a wide range of mindsets from _"Vaccinations are 100% protection_ to "_Covid is a hoax."_
> Covid is not a hoax; but the seriousness & the mortality rates are grossly exaggerated to create fear & sell vaccines & drugs.  The same thing is starting now with Monkeypox.  This is financially necessary to make up for waning interest in another useless vaccine - the flu shot.


Vaccines are not 100% effective - the manufacturers tell us that.  However, I truly believe that without them, the Covid19 that I had would have led to hospitalization or death given my health and my age.  I'm now postponing the boosters (per medical suggestions) because new formulations against the omicron  '5' version are expected in the fall.  So, I disagree that the shots are "useless."  I will continue to get the flu shots and pneumonia shots as well.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 26, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Personally I wouldn’t want anyone in my home who are anti vax “hoax” believers regardless if they were willing to test or not. To me this is one of those “finding out who your friends really are” situations. Sadly, seem to come up too often these days.



Seriously?  I have a diverse group of friends--love that actually--and can't think of cutting out anyone for differing beliefs unless its a hate issue towards another group of people.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 26, 2022)

MommaLynn said:


> Hi All,
> We have friends that were due to spend the weekend with us. Friend just told me her daughter who lives with them is Covid + with symptoms.
> I asked if they would test before they come and they said they will not test, but if they don't feel well they would not come.
> They are anti-Covid fax which is their right but I thought a test would be a good idea before spending 3 days with them.
> Am I being overly cautious for wanting to reschedule the visit?



I'd reschedule.  Your friend told you they've been exposed and already agreed not to come if they're not feeling well.  Sounds like she'd understand your being cautious.  If not, that's her loss.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2022)

Rescheduling was the best decision. I think it's irresponsible for them to even consider coming into your home knowing they were *possibly* exposed to COVID. Too many people have hosted guests/parties and wound up infected with COVID. Personally, I would not chance it.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 28, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Can you postpone the visit for a couple of weeks?
> Perhaps plead a sudden attack of food poisoning?


maybe do a webcam


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> There is a wide range of mindsets from _"Vaccinations are 100% protection_ to "_Covid is a hoax."_
> Covid is not a hoax; but the seriousness & the mortality rates are grossly exaggerated to create fear & sell vaccines & drugs.  The same thing is starting now with Monkeypox.  This is financially necessary to make up for waning interest in another useless vaccine - the flu shot.


Must be nice to know everything.


----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Must be nice to know everything.


Better than being a non-thinking programmed robot & swallowing everything you're fed.


----------



## caroln (Aug 29, 2022)

I'd reschedule.  If they don't want to get tested that's their choice, but why risk it?  I'm not a gambler especially with my health.  And I wouldn't want to get sick just to be polite.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 29, 2022)

I'd reschedule.It doesn't seem to have the mortality that was so widespread in 2020 but I still wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Moon Rat (Sep 1, 2022)

I think a lot of people who won’t get vaccinated is because they lack trust. People know if they take polio vaccine they are very unlikely to get polio. Same for measles, same for shingles, same for pertussis, same for tetanus and most every other vaccine on the market.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 4, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Must be nice to know everything.


we will someday...just as the jfk assination, covid is not the hoax it is the vax and pushers of it,


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 4, 2022)

opinions_ everybody has one.......similar to that old saying....except politicians of course ...

professor google, with the appropriate effort and with time -the facts shall all be known...to help us uninformed and misinformed folks sort out the political greed fodder from the facts.--but like Sante Claus, the Easter bunny, tooth fairy, boogy man, etc --

will only be grasped by some.--

song play in background......"send in the clowns"


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2022)

An older article explaining successful vaccines & the impact on quality of life. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6777997/

As win231 points out covid is not a hoax. Believing what works for an individual is still valid. We were covid-19 vaccinated & got booster shots. We get yearly flu vaccine shots & we both have not had side effects, no flu & no covid-19. Does what we do work? Don't know & can't say. But being alive, healthy I attribute to not chancing the alternative. 

As for delaying a visit. Simple 
"better safe than sorry" 
seems to be appropriate.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 4, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> we will someday...just as the jfk assination, covid is not the hoax it is the vax and pushers of it,


i hate to say it but i think all this hoax and conspiracy talk is just a bunch of paranoid bs. jmo. i'm out!


----------



## Been There (Sep 5, 2022)

Your house your rules. It doesn’t matter what I would do or how I would handle it. You set the rules for your home.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 7, 2022)

Been There said:


> Your house your rules. It doesn’t matter what I would do or how I would handle it. You set the rules for your home.


A diff, though, is if a person 'chooses' to take no precautionary measures, it can not only affect that one person but everyone he/she comes in contact with.


----------

